# Is Resident Evil 4 HD worth buying on PSN if I already own the PS2 version?



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I actually want Skyrim but don't want to pay 60 for it _(Although I do have enough for it, i'm just cheap...waiting for Amazon's price to drop)_ I already played and beat RE4 twice but it was on the PS2 version.

should I get it _(and is it really that much of an upgrade?)_ or should I just save my money.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I read about it before and the hd upgrade isn't meant to be much but there is seperate ways (if the ps2 didn't have that, I had it on the wii) where you play as ada wong but ive never completed seperate ways so im not sure on its length.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

From what I've read it doesn't seem like it's much different - just better looking. I'm sure it's like the MGS HD Collection though, in that there are some very slight differences but not enough to call it a new game. If this was one of your favorite games I could see getting the HD version just to own it, but I wouldn't expect much difference. 

I personally would save your money for a new game or wait until there's a good deal on it. I got the Metal Gear Solid HD Collection for $35 and I got Gears of War 3 for $30 because I waited until they were on sale. Yeah, I'm always behind the serious gamers, but I don't play enough to keep up with them anyway and I got 2 games for about the price of what one would have cost new. Like you I'm cheap so I've never paid $60 for a video game.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I paid 29.99 for Gears 3 brand new

I'm cheap also

They're asking for 20 bux for RE4 on PSN tho

Great game but it really shouldn't be more than 10 considering how old it is


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't think so. I bought it twice: on the Gamecube, and again on the Wii. It was worth purchasing again because the new control scheme made the game fundamentally different than the original. Unless RE 4 HD allows for Playstation Move support, I wouldn't bother with it.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Is the PSN HD version based on the gamecube original or the PS2 port? I'm asking this because the cube version looked head and shoulders above the latter in terms of aesthetics. (smoother edges, better textures, further draw distances)

The Wii re-release is essentially the cube version with a few more graphical tweaks and a really interesting control scheme. I would get that if the PSN version doesn't have move support.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

The Wii re-release also had the Ada missions that weren't on the Gamecube version.

Personally, I wouldn't bother buying it if you've already got the PS2 version. You won't get anything you haven't played before. Save your money for something else.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Download the PC version and get yourself some nice texture packs.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Logan X said:


> Download the PC version and get yourself some nice texture packs.


Nice texture pack doesn't make up for the horrible control scheme, not even a PC controller can make up for it.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I had res 4, for ps2, and I re-bought it for my xbox 360, I love the game, but I suggest you buy it if you do as well.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Ohhai said:


> Nice texture pack doesn't make up for the horrible control scheme, not even a PC controller can make up for it.


I played with a PS2 controller. The controls seemed fine to me. But i never played it on console so i can't tell the difference.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> I actually want Skyrim but don't want to pay 60 for it _(Although I do have enough for it, i'm just cheap...waiting for Amazon's price to drop)_ I already played and beat RE4 twice but it was on the PS2 version.
> 
> should I get it _(and is it really that much of an upgrade?)_ or should I just save my money.


lol, the ps2 versions graphics really suck, even worse than the gamecubes imo. Plus RE4 deserves it, and considering you only beat it twice, I can tell you didn't get all the unlockables and stuff, which is kinda a big deal...

So I'd say, yeah go for it.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Skylaishot said:


> *lol, the ps2 versions graphics really suck, even worse than the gamecubes imo*. Plus RE4 deserves it, and considering you only beat it twice, I can tell you didn't get all the unlockables and stuff, which is kinda a big deal...
> 
> So I'd say, yeah go for it.


Heh, it's not even open to debate. Given that Re4 was originally designed for the Gamecube and ported over to the PS2. Also the Cube had more powerful hardware - off the top of my head; a faster CPU chip and better RAM allocation amongst other things.

A good vid that illustrates this - notice how the PS2 version can't handle environmental effects half the time like water:


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> Heh, it's not even open to debate. Given that Re4 was originally designed for the Gamecube and ported over to the PS2. Also the Cube had more powerful hardware - off the top of my head; a faster CPU chip and better RAM allocation amongst other things.
> 
> A good vid that illustrates this - notice how the PS2 version can't handle environmental effects half the time like water:


While there is a difference in visuals it really isn't THAT huge of a difference imo, judging solely from the video you just posted.

The vid actually makes me not want to purchase it on PSN now


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Knowbody said:


> While there is a difference in visuals it really isn't THAT huge of a difference imo, judging solely from the video you just posted.
> 
> The vid actually makes me not want to purchase it on PSN now


Blow them both up to the resolution of the average TV and the difference becomes even more prominent sadly. The PS2 version doesn't seem to scale well at all.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Were the Gamecube/wii versions of RE4 even 16:9?


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Paper Samurai said:


> Blow them both up to the resolution of the average TV and the difference becomes even more prominent sadly. The PS2 version doesn't seem to scale well at all.


To me, it's like comparing Mortal Kombat on the SNES to its counterpart on the Genesis (with the Gamecube version taking after the SNES Mortal Kombat, of course). The lack of realistic lighting on the PS2 makes the differences immediately obvious.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> To me, it's like comparing *Mortal Kombat on the SNES to its counterpart on the Genesis* (with the Gamecube version taking after the SNES Mortal Kombat, of course). The lack of realistic lighting on the PS2 makes the differences immediately obvious.


and both ports were almost identical imo, differences weren't that huge.

I guess I'll just wait until they release that upcoming Resident Evil 3DS game to PSN/XBL, but with my luck that will never happen _(Resident Evil remake, and Resident Evil Zero have yet to be ported to non Nintendo systems)
_


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Knowbody said:


> and both ports were almost identical imo, differences weren't that huge.


Record scratch. Are you serious?






The shading, backgrounds, soundtrack, character animation and size, and general limitations of the color palette are *^*dramatically*^* different on the Genesis. If you'll pardon me careening into another analogy, it's almost like comparing Donkey Kong on the Atari 2600 to the one on the NES.

But, I guess you did say 'imo,' and there's no arguing opinion. If the differences aren't very big to you, then that's the way it is.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

game looks the same (MK)


there are differences but they aren't drastic


but to each his own


----------

